# Leaving CA ISO....



## tessadiane (Jul 13, 2014)

We are a couple in our early 30's with two school age children. We live in a wonderful small town on the Central Coast of CA. We've lived on the Central Coast for years and have been sadden to see it changing. It seems that people move here to enjoy the slower pace and local business but then they don't settle down and they bring with them the big chain stores. We thought we and found the perfect place. A small unincorporated community of less than 1,000. We have a few restaurants, two bars and a gas station. You have to drive into the next town for groceries. We have a small elementary school and a park- that's about it. There is a HUGE sense of community. There is a major emphasis on the holidays, Town wide Easter Egg Hunt, 4th of July parade, Christmas Tree Lighting. We have monthly community potlucks in the park in the summer time. Pretty great, right? The issues is that we have rumblings of development coming out way. 150 new homes coming (that's just the first phase) and the are talking of revamping the "downtown" area. 
We have felt for years that CA is not the place for us but have stayed due to family in the area. But at this point that may not be enough to hold us here. We have strong morals, good values. We believe in hard work, family and country. 
We're seeking a town that is basically stuck in time. We'll keep is a secret, once we find it we'll not try to change. We looking for a place where we can buy property and work it. We both have farming in our family and would like to return to that sort of lifestyle. 
Do you know where this place might be?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We are happily living in Sequim WA for more reasons than I could post. You didn't mention climate, which is huge...


----------



## tessadiane (Jul 13, 2014)

At this point the three states we're looking into are Idaho, Texas and Tennessee. We're not afraid of the snow but we need sunshine. We're also need to take into consideration the growing season. We have a homestead hunting trip planned to Idaho and Texas in 2015. I'm trying to compile a list of places to check out.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We get plenty of sunshine...google "blue hole" of Sequim WA. In addition, we have a long growing season. Snow? No thanks and we get little of that. Hot summers? Nope, and I don't mind. In fact, due to the milder climate here, we heat less and don't need air conditioning... I can harvest Kale almost all year around here. Two of my last Clients are moving here from CA, but they wanted a milder climate, too.

I hope you find exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## septemberwheat (Dec 22, 2011)

I farm in Texas, if you're okay with ac in the summer, you'll love it here.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

ChristieAcres said:


> We get plenty of sunshine...google "blue hole" of Sequim WA. In addition, we have a long growing season. Snow? No thanks and we get little of that. Hot summers? Nope, and I don't mind. In fact, due to the milder climate here, we heat less and don't need air conditioning... I can harvest Kale almost all year around here. Two of my last Clients are moving here from CA, but they wanted a milder climate, too.
> 
> I hope you find exactly what you are looking for.


You live in an area I'd love to see. And I suspect I'd love living there as well. But... with the exception of a step-son in Phoenix, our whole family is in the east. It's hard to move away from them.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Noticed you are in Crossville, Bellyman! My daughter still lives there in town. We had to move from there (Muddy Pond) a year+ ago. I miss TN very much, consequently, TN gets my vote for a bit of a step back in time (compared to where I am now - southeast PA) and a host of other reasons....some Tessadiane is looking for! Best to you and your family in your search, Tessadiane!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Deniser said:


> Noticed you are in Crossville, Bellyman! My daughter still lives there in town. We had to move from there (Muddy Pond) a year+ ago. I miss TN very much, consequently, TN gets my vote for a bit of a step back in time (compared to where I am now - southeast PA) and a host of other reasons....some Tessadiane is looking for! Best to you and your family in your search, Tessadiane!


There is a swath of land between Monterey and Deer Lodge that I am particularly fond of, Muddy Pond being an area I like very well. 

This part of the Plateau is somewhat diverse. There are areas that are heavily wooded, there are areas that are very hilly, there are areas that are fairly flat and there are areas that are open fields and meadows. While I like some gentle hills and some woods, I tend towards the fields and meadows, myself. 

Thanks for the good wishes on finding a place! It's kind of a rough time for us right now. (Broke my leg in January and doc says no weight on it before mid April, and we'll have to see then. Not able to work and very frustrated and seeing spring coming and not having a piece of dirt to play in is exasperating. But I'm hangin' in, hoping something good can happen.)


----------



## Growing_Greene (Mar 23, 2015)

Have you thought about Missouri? It is a great place for homesteading (IMHO). Water is becoming a precious commodity, and MO still has plenty. Another bonus is the four seasons, which a lot of CA transplants enjoy. Good luck!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We moved to Tennessee for some of the same reasons ... we found a lot of it here and absolutely love it. Above all, I would say we have met some of the nicest people here.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

tessadiane said:


> We are a couple in our early 30's with two school age children. We live in a wonderful small town on the Central Coast of CA. We've lived on the Central Coast for years and have been sadden to see it changing. It seems that people move here to enjoy the slower pace and local business but then they don't settle down and they bring with them the big chain stores. We thought we and found the perfect place. A small unincorporated community of less than 1,000. We have a few restaurants, two bars and a gas station. You have to drive into the next town for groceries. We have a small elementary school and a park- that's about it. There is a HUGE sense of community. There is a major emphasis on the holidays, Town wide Easter Egg Hunt, 4th of July parade, Christmas Tree Lighting. We have monthly community potlucks in the park in the summer time. Pretty great, right? The issues is that we have rumblings of development coming out way. 150 new homes coming (that's just the first phase) and the are talking of revamping the "downtown" area.
> We have felt for years that CA is not the place for us but have stayed due to family in the area. But at this point that may not be enough to hold us here. We have strong morals, good values. We believe in hard work, family and country.
> We're seeking a town that is basically stuck in time. We'll keep is a secret, once we find it we'll not try to change. We looking for a place where we can buy property and work it. We both have farming in our family and would like to return to that sort of lifestyle.
> Do you know where this place might be?


I would highly suggest Sparta, TN. It is what you describe, very quiet, no one is sticking their noses in your business - it is sort of live and let live. Lots of nice area for sale at reasonable prices. Weather not to bad, we did have a bit of a nasty time of it at the end of Feb but it is not the norm. We live on a dead end road and our neighbors are for the most part great folks. Of course there are a couple that could do. Check us out on line and also Mother Earth News did a nice article on us.


----------



## sethwilliams (Aug 1, 2014)

My wife and I live in Cookeville, TN, and we just bought land in Baxter, which is right outside of cookeville. It sounds very similar to where you live now as far as the community. I would definitely recommend somewhere in the Upper Cumberland. Good prices and wonderful people.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Check out the Shenandoah Valley of virginia. Some of the nicest towns and most beautiful area in the nation. All the towns are very historical and slow paced. Best of all 4 seasons. I've been all over and no place equals it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tennessee is a fine place to live.... you can see heaven from there if you look just a few miles to the north.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Tennessee is a fine place to live.... you can see heaven from there if you look just a few miles to the north.


Kentucky isn't a bad place, either, from what I've seen. 

We've spent some time in Campbellsville working at the Amazon fulfillment center there. There is some nice country around there, and good people, at least the ones we've met. Have some Amish friends over towards Liberty, KY and some Mennonite friends over towards Greensburg, KY. 

I kinda look at it a lot like I do TN... not fond of the cities but once you get out away from those, there are some nice places in the country.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Hope these last few months have gone well for y'all, Bellyman.....


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

www.sierranevadageotourism.org/content/tollhouse-California/sieD697B750E21C6749D I hope this works when you click on it. It's about a town that's similar to what you want.


----------

